# freebsd-update will not upgrade to 13-RELEASE on i386



## Phishfry (Apr 18, 2021)

I went to upgrade a 12.2-RELEASE to FreeBSD 13.0 and discovered that freebsd-update will not upgrade it.
Tier 2 platform.
So I guess that a source based upgrade is the only way for i386?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 18, 2021)

Seriously? I don't know cause I build/install everything from source anyways, but: Do you get a message telling you this?


----------



## balanga (Apr 18, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I went to upgrade a 12.2-RELEASE to FreeBSD 13.0 and discovered that freebsd-update will not upgrade it.
> Tier 2 platform.
> So I guess that a source based upgrade is the only way for i386?


I've just run freebsd-update -r 13.0-RELEASE upgrade on a ThinkPad X220 which had FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE i386.
The upgrade went fine, although I'm having a few issues configuring it following the upgrade.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 18, 2021)

fwiw, I upgraded with freebsd-update a laptop and a server, both 386, yesterday.


----------



## balanga (Apr 18, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> fwiw, I upgraded with freebsd-update a laptop and a server, both 386, yesterday.


Did you have any problems with getting hi res working via drm-fbsd13-kmod ?  It worked once and then it stopped. Now I just get a blank screen just after going into '*loading kernel modules'* on boot when the video mode is supposed to change.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 18, 2021)

I feel stupid. What I was trying to do was update FreeBSD BETA with `freebsd-update` and it was failing.
I misread the message.(sublimally I thought Tier 2 meant we were losing freebsd-update)
Glad to hear we still have `freebsd-update` on i386.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 19, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I feel stupid.


Admitting it is the first step to recovery.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 19, 2021)

balanga said:


> Did you have any problems with getting hi res working via drm-fbsd13-kmod ?


Yes I was bashing my head and then finally gave up. I slipped the disk into another Dell laptop and Xfce worked fine.
My session was freezing up on startup. Isolated it to drm by using scfb driver instead for X.
It seems my Sandybridge i3 mobile 2330M is problematic but i5 2540M works fine on E6420. Don't know why. Perhaps HD2000 video on chip versus HD3000.


----------

